# Deadpool the video game



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

I searched and couldn't find a thread ... so ... if there is one, please delete this one.

Anyone else excited?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4en7BHcoSC4[/youtube]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks to make a pretty decent stealth game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

I keep throwing money at the screen, but nothing is happening.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Been doing that for a while now.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2013)

It may not be a shite property?  Confused.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

It's going to be a good game. 

Has any marvel characters been announced?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2013)

When searching, use Google and not the forum's search function. If you did use Google, search harder.

If I were to ever get into a super hero comic, it seems like it would be something like Deadpool, but super hero comics are still for babies and manbabies.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It's going to be a good game.
> 
> Has any marvel characters been announced?



I think Wolverine and Domino.



Stumpy said:


> When searching, use Google and not the forum's search function. If you did use Google, search harder.
> 
> If I were to ever get into a super hero comic, it seems like it would be something like Deadpool, but super hero comics are still for babies and manbabies.



I'll try harder next time.


----------

